# Critique my Entertainment Center design



## irisorio (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an arched shaped inset in my wall and designed this built in entertainment center based on a design I found in the January 2011 issue of The Family Handyman. I am not sure I like the thin bookcases on the sides of my design and wanted to get others opinions or ideas. Main Unit is 48 3/4" wide and bookcases are only 8 3/8" wide.

I have Brazilian Cherry hardwood floors so I was thinking of building it from birch (to keep the price down) and dying it black to contrast the floors. I welcome other ideas.

The gray panels in the doors are supposed to represent speaker cloth, that way my electronics can sill receive a remote signal. Hardware would be oil rubbed bronze. Designed to fit a 46" LCD TV.

This is my first large project, so I want to get it right the first time.



















Thanks


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Face on, Philip, I like the proportions-pleasing and functional. You're stuck between two givens-the width of the TV and the width of the opening-so not much can be done about the bookshelves.

When I look at the perspective, the flanking cabinets seem a little strange tucked back inside the nook.

You might try sketching them with a face frame stile that overlays the wall. It might give a little more visual width to the flankers. You would have to modify the crown moulding if you did this, but it seems a bit swoopy in the pic and tends to be in visual conflict with the lovely arch above.

Just my .02. I think you're well on your way here.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I would fill the whole thing. I would take it all the way to the top and have an arched top.
If that is not feasable I would put some lighting above.

It's a personnal appearance choice.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice Philip! I wish I could SU that well. What about a built-in base that stands alone under the TV, and a nice wall cabinet above? That would eliminate the narrow shelves, you'd get to do your nice cove molding up top and you wouldn't be limited by the width of the TV anymore.


----------



## irisorio (Aug 23, 2010)

Lee
I originally had the bookcases flush with the edge of the wall, but when I looked at the side view I noticed I had the tops of the crown moulding sticking out past the wall and it looked funny. So, I pushed the bookcases back so that the top of the crown moulding was flush with the wall edge.

Having a stile overlay the wall to create more visual width is an idea I will have to consider more.

Cap'
Learned to use SU from the free videos on http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/. 
I was thinking about doing what you proposed, but I like the look of the stepped back cabinets on the side.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I built an entertainment center from wood mag several years ago. When I bought a new TV it wouldn't fit.
I would go with a cabinet the full width of the alcove and a separate one above as Captain Skully suggested. No more size issues.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree with lanwater fill it all in.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Something else we might stir into the soup: Would you want to take this piece with you were you to move?

If so, a less built in unit, though not as cohesive visually, might be worth considering.

I've been thinking about the suggestions from the "fill it all in" caucus and I think that might be overwhelming visually.

What I do see is an arched top, but a softer arc than what's there. In that case, lose the crown and go with a smoother, more rounded feel. and yes, making it the full width makes some sense….then when you stick the screen in, you'll know just what little shelf units to build to slide in beside it to give it that custom made look.

If you're going to have electronic components in there, now's a good time to consider cooling them, either by convection or muffin(s).

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, if it was mine, I'd prefer it not go all the way to the top & fill the space - I like the added interest of contrasting color on the interior wall of the arch. Just another architectural element to enjoy.

Lee's point on cooling the electronics is very good!

If you're going to keep the side bookcases, I'd lose/modify the crown molding and bring it all flush to the wall.
I like the symetry of dividing the bottom with the 3 vertical drawers that center under the TV…


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely agree with leaving the top open.. You could put a nice plant or picture in the inset and light around it


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I would make the crown molding follow the contor of the arch.i think the arch and the flat of the top are fighting each other.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

What I had in mind was something similar to a Spanish wall fountain. That sort of inspiration would be pretty nice


----------



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you have the TV already? If not, ditch the bookshelves on the side, widen the center piece, and get a bigger TV!!!


----------



## irisorio (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions. I will finish tweaking my design and start on it next week. I will post pics of the completed project when I'm done for those who are interested in how it turned out (probably take a couple months at the rate I get to get in the shop and all the honey do lists).

Thanks again


----------

